# Atmos on VUDU only w/4K??



## JaggerLegend (May 5, 2021)

It seems that VUDU only has Atmos with UHD streams. If this is true, even though you may have an Atmos receiver and own a UHD movie on VUDU, you cannot access the Atmos version of the audio (since HDX does not include Atmos from everything I can see). Am I missing something here? I have already emailed VUDU tech support, but have not heard back yet.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes Atmos is included on UHD streams as you said. Problem is you need a 4K display as well. Otherwise it pass the Atmos track.


----------



## goatfarm (Mar 31, 2007)

Possible solution. Put one of these gizmos between your streaming box and AVR or display device. The box and streaming services see 4K. Works for me w/ my 1080p projector.









4K HDMI Splitter 1x2 HDR D-o-l-b-y Vision Atmos Down Scaler - HDMI Scaler 4K 1080P Sync,4K 60Hz 4:4:4 HDMI Splitter 1 in 2 Out HDCP2.2, EDID 4K5.1/4K7.1/ Copy, for Game Xbox PS5 1080p120Hz Roku SP12H2 : Electronics


Buy 4K HDMI Splitter 1x2 HDR D-o-l-b-y Vision Atmos Down Scaler - HDMI Scaler 4K 1080P Sync,4K 60Hz 4:4:4 HDMI Splitter 1 in 2 Out HDCP2.2, EDID 4K5.1/4K7.1/ Copy, for Game Xbox PS5 1080p120Hz Roku SP12H2: Splitters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## jackyjoy123 (Aug 28, 2021)

willis7469 said:


> Yes Atmos is included on UHD streams as you said. Problem is you need a 4K display as well. Otherwise it pass the Atmos track.


thanks for the awesome information.


----------

